# Another One that's not been done in a while... Pictures of You!



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Amy and I at Waldameer last summer. Hopefully we'll go back this summer.

Pardon the Pasty White Legs... I live in the snow belt. It's only 55Â°F right now.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

your the one in the middle, right!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> your the one in the middle, right!


I wish... he's got rock hard abs.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I live in the sun belt and my legs are pasty white. I burn like french toast, so I don't expose any more skin to the sun than necessary. I'd rather sweat. Wish it was 55 here right now instead of 101....

I'd post a picture of us, but due to being stalked a couple years ago I don't post pics anymore. I like to see people though.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

NickieL 
where was that beautiful picture taken?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

SS, your picture is not showing up for me :shrug:

Here's me


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Hemloc Cliffs in Indiana, waiting falcon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't had pics taken in years until today . i figure if Nickie can post just her boots. i can do one with me in my gear out working at the country place today.~Georgia. i did resize it. not sure what happened.too tired to go back over it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mmmmmmm lawn tractor...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

heres me and the two littler ones


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, I love the look on the one with the gray sweatshirt on. he's like. "Oh no can we get this over with now?" lol


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Let's see......

http://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/hillsidegardner/PDRM0003.jpg

Here is one in the basement of our City home with the $2000 annual RE taxes.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Me and my horse Charmer when he was 3. He's now going under saddle pretty good.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

You'all are so dang good lookin'. I love the horse pics too!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)




----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Me and Grinch from a couple years ago


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Me and the hubby.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

My oldest son and his best friend decided the snow was too deep to get off the tractor under their own power.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I would be the one in red. Always had to be different!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

every time I see your name, i have to double check...my eyes automatically see "nudetime" rather then n due time...lol Nice family photo


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My family. I'm the old codger with the eye patch!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

As you can see, I am a fun guy........


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mmmmm hen of the woods...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I love threads like this...here's one with me and two of my favorite "men" in my life...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Tinknal...nice Thrivent shirt ha! I think only another Lutheran could spot that


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

whiskeylivewire said:


>


Nicole, you really shouldn't have photoshopped your picture. It's Ok that you are missing 3 teeth and have tatoos on your neck. We still love you!:grin:

PS Great picture! You know I love ya and had to give you a hard time!


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I love seeing what everyone looks like! Not a real good one of me, but there aren't very many of me as I'm usually the one taking the pics.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a favorite one of DH and me. I think I have posted it here before, but I don't have many pictures of me since I am always behind the camera.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

From a few years ago.....


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me and the man of the house when I graduated last year.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> From a few years ago.....


Hey, she's dressed in this one!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Tinknal...nice Thrivent shirt ha! I think only another Lutheran could spot that


LOL! I won that at the state fair for driving 3 nails in 3 seconds, but yes, I am a Lutheran.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

And me and hubby...most recent LOL!! only 6 years old


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's Daniel!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Here I am with my old man:


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

This is my Wife, Kids and I on Easter. Yes, my Oldest Son is taller than me. Lol


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Back in the cold, cold winter, I joined a digital art forum and wanted to make an avatar that looked like a sketch and this is what I ended up with...it's the only image/likeness of me that I currently have on my computer, sooooooo this is whatcha get right now!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh how cool!! I always try to picture the folks behind the screen names so it's great to see everyone! What a good lookin' group y'all are! 

Here is me & hubby:









Me:









Hubby, my munchkins & me a few years ago...my daughter wasn't cooperating lol


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here I am on a nature walk with a couple of my furkids.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

tinknal said:


> As you can see, I am a fun guy........



You are SO not like I pictured you, not even one bit :happy2:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Shygal said:


> You are SO not like I pictured you, not even one bit :happy2:


Yeah, I don't even live under a bridge!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ruby said:


>


I like this picture Ruby.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> Nicole, you really shouldn't have photoshopped your picture. It's Ok that you are missing 3 teeth and have tatoos on your neck. We still love you!:grin:
> 
> PS Great picture! You know I love ya and had to give you a hard time!


Muwhahaha! The tat is on my left hip


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Husband and I in Gatlinburg with some friends:










Granddaughter and I in a small town parade:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's a recent photo of me with my puppy Vinca:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Shygal said:


> You are SO not like I pictured you, not even one bit :happy2:


Ditto.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Kind of interesting to see what everyone looks like...most are fairly close to what I was thinking.

Here is me:









And my much, much, much better half:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's me last year when I got my concealed carry permit. I was SO nervous to take the class, but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

These are GREAT!  tinknal what kind of mushroom things are those you are holding? 

Maybe I'll see if my son will take a picture of me, I dunno I'd probably scare everyone off though lol!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Seedspreader, the only reason I was dressed up is because I was at a convention and had to be on stage in front of about 1500 people.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Here's me last year when I got my concealed carry permit. I was SO nervous to take the class, but I'm so glad I did!


That was some good shooting. They wouldn't let us have our targets afterward. They tore them up. But I beat the guy standing next to me, and he was using a 45 revolver. I was using a 380 automatic.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ne prairiemama said:


> These are GREAT!  tinknal what kind of mushroom things are those you are holding?
> 
> Maybe I'll see if my son will take a picture of me, I dunno I'd probably scare everyone off though lol!


(Looking at the picture) the one on the left is a sulfur shelf AKA chicken of the woods. The one on the right is a hen of the woods AKA rams head, sheep's head.

Look around oak trees late summer/early fall. The hen of the woods will be at the base of trees, the sulfur shelf will be growing on the trees.

ETA, please post a pic!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't get to keep my target either - but I had the instructor take a picture of me with my phone. There were 6 guys in the class with me. I used a .40 cal and I was a better shot than all but one of the men.

P.S. I love seeing the faces behind the posts. Great thread, Seedspreader!


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are my partner and I. I'm the older one:











And here is one that was taken when I was a bit younger.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, my camera batteries are dead so I'll have to post a newer one later. This one is a few years old. I look pretty scary :runforhills: but thats the way all my pics are 


Contrary thats a neat picture with the cow.

Thanks for the info on those tinknal. I think I've seen the sulfer shelf before. So you can eat them?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

tinknal said:


> (Looking at the picture) the one on the left is a sulfur shelf AKA chicken of the woods. The one on the right is a hen of the woods AKA rams head, sheep's head.
> 
> Look around oak trees late summer/early fall. The hen of the woods will be at the base of trees, the sulfur shelf will be growing on the trees.
> 
> ETA, please post a pic!


I've seen chicken of the woods high up on snags too, they are very easy to find around here. I trip over them, litteraly. Now morels, yo have to win the lotto to find them around here


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

NickieL said:


> I've seen chicken of the woods high up on snags too, they are very easy to find around here.(


Yep, on the tree. The one in the pic was about 15 feet up growing on a broken snag. I used a dead sapling to knock it down. I've also found them growing on still living oak stumps.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Dh and I at our mountain property last winter.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ne prairiemama said:


> Well, my camera batteries are dead so I'll have to post a newer one later. This one is a few years old. I look pretty scary :runforhills: but thats the way all my pics are
> 
> 
> Contrary thats a neat picture with the cow.
> ...


Ever notice that in pictures of people holding babies that they are always looking at the baby and not the camera? 

Yes, you can eat them. Try to catch them young, they get woody otherwise. Even on a good one at least half will be woody anyway.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

What a good idea for a post. I also like seeing what everyone else looks like! Hard to tell from the tiny profile shots sometimes.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I hope no one is offended when I say we have some fine looking broads on HT!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Ever notice that in pictures of people holding babies that they are always looking at the baby and not the camera?
> 
> Yes, you can eat them. Try to catch them young, they get woody otherwise. Even on a good one at least half will be woody anyway.


Tinknal, had to do a double read on this one>>>



tinknal said:


> I hope no one is offended when I say we have some fine looking broads on HT!


That we do!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

tinknal said:


> I hope no one is offended when I say we have some fine looking broads on HT!


I agree, there are lots of good looking people on here, inside & out!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Last time I posted a pic, some woman said she was better looking than me, so I'm too mad to put one up. but, heres one from a few years ago.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

po boy said:


> Tinknal, had to do a double read on this one>>>


OH NO!!!!! Did I really say that? :doh:

With fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

now this is me...looking odd at hubs...cause we're cleaning the truck, and who takes a picture then?? lol 









and my gorgeous man









yes..cleaning the truck...cause we're real exciting people.... altho we had a fabulous weekend! topping it off with big, fat, juicey burgers and lazing around.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

NickieL said:


> every time I see your name, i have to double check...my eyes automatically see "nudetime" rather then n due time...lol Nice family photo


NickieL, you crack me up!:hysterical: Me? Nude? Not unless ALL the lights are out....you have seen my pic right? :umno: Nude is not something I do willingly, lol! I like the thought though...giggles smiley here.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

roflol!! I'm not eating the baby  even with fava beans tinknal :hysterical:

I'll try to get a picture where I'm actually looking at the camera or find one lol. I hate getting my picture taken but I love to take pictures of other people and animals/nature ect. 

I'm going to have to start up another thread to ask more about those mushrooms!!

Zong I really like that picture


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I will try to get a recent picture of all of us..missing the 4 grands in this picture.
picture was taken 2 weeks ago..the day before my son left for Jordan.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

ne prairiemama said:


> Well, my camera batteries are dead so I'll have to post a newer one later. This one is a few years old. I look pretty scary :runforhills: but thats the way all my pics are
> 
> 
> Contrary thats a neat picture with the cow.
> ...


You don't look scary.... you look happy, content....as I would be if I was holding that beautiful baby  Miss my babies being that lil & sweet...

And Minelson, love your chaps!!

The pics are great, love seeing everyone


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I dunno, I'm not buying Zong's look of innocence there. looks like trouble to me...


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

ne prairiemama said:


> Contrary thats a neat picture with the cow.


Thanks! I think I was about 5 years old. My aunt and uncle lived kinda like Ma and Pa Kettle, all of their animals ran loose everywhere and were all big pets. The cow's name was Lollipop and any time I visited and she was in the front yard, I'd get a cup and milk myself a cup of milk.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

NickieL said:


> I dunno, I'm not buying Zong's look of innocence there. looks like trouble to me...


Come on, Nickie, you've seen that look before. You know that's the real deal.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow the first picture I have ever been able to post. To bad it isn&#8217;t a good one I don&#8217;t take very good pictures. I am on the top of our land. About 400 feet above the road just barely visible at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well its not great lighting but its the only one of me that is recent. I'm usually behind the camera. Plus I don't like my picture taken! Dh caught me off guard with this one a few months back....


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ginnie - you have awesome hair!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

There are no pictures of me in existence...and I LIKE it that way!

Everyone looks so happy in all their photos. Good clean living will do that to ya


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

2010 Arbor Day...the irony...LOL!









Matt


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

So I'll play along. My first ever pic of me on HT. Po Boy- the only thing missin is the bloodhound and the shotgun.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

A HA! Found it (it was lurking in the wrong folder).


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

hippygirl said:


> A HA! Found it (it was lurking in the wrong folder).


You have beautiful eyes!! When I was a kid I wanted blue eyes because all the country songs sang about blue eyed girls.....My cousin convinced me that they would turn blue when I was 9....never happened lol 

Ginnie5 I love your hair


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's me taken in my library room at home. I 've been playing accordion for 54 years.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I love all the pictures!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Alrighty.....well I hope the picture is okay...I was getting ready for work when it was taken hence the wet hair.


















I had to add one with the goat only because normally that is the ONLY way you will see pics of me....because I am trying to get pictures of the goats not me .

It is so fun to see everyone!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

IMContrary said:


> Here are my partner and I. I'm the older one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great picture with the cow (well, both pictures are nice)
I love how you added the picture was taken when you were a bit younger...that was funny!


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Me and my cowlet!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

My 8yo daughter took this picture. I was taking care of my 18yo daughter's goats for a week.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, here's my current FB profile pic...


Chuck Holton by ChuckHolton, on Flickr


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

It's always neat to see you all. Now as I travel the country I can keep an eye open for fellow HTers!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Nevermind, didn't work. I'm having trouble posting a picture, but take my word for it - I'm gorgeous. LOL 

You all look great!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

hippygirl said:


> A HA! Found it (it was lurking in the wrong folder).


Has anyone ever told you that you look like the actress who plays Lily on "How I Met Your Mother"?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuck , you need to smile buddy, you look a bit angry. Nice to see what you guys look like, always nice to have a face with a name. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Love all the pics!!! Let me hunt around and see what I can come up with


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Well, here's my current FB profile pic...
> 
> 
> Chuck Holton by ChuckHolton, on Flickr


Was the bridge out of focus like that or is that a Photoshop filter used later?

I like that ranged look either way.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

cant figure out how to get my to post but You guys look MARVELOUS!!!)


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

My son took this one of me last summer


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

[/IMG]


This was taken yesterday, after DS2's high school graduation.

I'm the little one on the right! Actually, the three on the left were standing uphill; there's only a 4" height difference between my eldest son and my dh, and the two girls are the same height as each other (about an inch taller than I am).


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of DH, me, my MIL, and one of my BILs. (Not sure what those white lines are above our eyes.)


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like the actress who plays Lily on "How I Met Your Mother"?



I thought that too!! Though my 1st thought was she resembles the actress who plays Anne Boelyn in the Showtime series "The Tudors"


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

partndn said:


> Ginnie - you have awesome hair!


thank you! baking soda and vinegar is my secret. Haven't "shampoo'ed" in ages now.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

upnorthlady said:


> Here's me taken in my library room at home. I 've been playing accordion for 54 years.


You're doing the one thing that I've wanted all of my life to do....play the accordian. I am so jealous! The happiness that accordian music makes shows in your face!

WIHH has strict orders to have accordian music played at my funeral someday.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Well, here's my current FB profile pic...
> 
> 
> Chuck Holton by ChuckHolton, on Flickr


:shocked: Seriously, is that you? Hotcha! Who took the photo? It looks like a magazine ad. Very nice.

Are you a male model in your spare time?


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Cabin Fever - Thanks! But you know - it's not too late to start playing accordion. I think I told you before to go get an accordion and start fooling around with it. You probably could find someone in your area to give you lessons. I once taught a fellow to play when he was 60 years old and just beginning! Back when I lived just south of Crosslake, I bet we were only 10 miles apart from each other. Too bad I didn't know of you then, cuz you'd be playing now! I play a lot of Frankie Yankovic stuff. At his funeral he requested accordionists to play his favorite song of all time: the Just Because Polka! I play lots of hymns on accordion, too, and sometimes play at church. If you die before I do, I'll play at your funeral. hee hee.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Ha ha... Not a model, I'm the real thing! 

This was taken by a friend of mine - a great photographer. He did all the special effects in photoshop. The Drifire shirt I'm wearing is a line of clothing I wear on TV. It's a brand aimed at the military because it won't burn yet has great cooling properties. Expensive stuff, though.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Chuck said:


> The Drifire shirt I'm wearing is a line of clothing I wear on TV.


I didn't know you were on TV. What show?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Upnorthlady - I have always wanted to be able to play the accordion. Just because not many people can.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Just google my name. You'll find out way more about me than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's the larger version of my profile pic here:








Also a drifire shirt. Seriously, though, their clothes are very comfortable. But free is nice!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Nellie said:


> My 8yo daughter took this picture. I was taking care of my 18yo daughter's goats for a week.


Next years calendar picture alert!!!! Love it!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Wolf Flower said:


> Here's a recent photo of me with my puppy Vinca:


What kind of dog is that? I got offered a Malinois puppy last week in Joplin. I'd like a dog like that.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Next years calendar picture alert!!!! Love it!


Yes! Angie! make a note!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Chuck said:


> What kind of dog is that? I got offered a Malinois puppy last week in Joplin. I'd like a dog like that.


She is a German Shepherd, from German working lines. Malinois are great dogs, but make sure you have a JOB for them to do! Lots of energy and drive.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Just google my name. You'll find out way more about me than you ever wanted to know.


Ah... okay, you are famous.  Love the clothes!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go Chuck you have quite a history and you have done well with HT. It is one of the best places I have found on the internet. LOL


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

This is me with my fiance...... I've got a decent pic for my avatar so most of y'all know what I look like anway


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I LOVE this! Everyone looks great...I'm gonna try-










me in our back yard

Only one I could find in photobucket of DH a couple Xmas' ago-w/g'kids & our Honey the dog.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

My 3 kids-










And the sons' 3 kids-each has a boy & 2 girls.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

You need to take the grandma part out of your username. Let's just say that pic is NOT what I imagined when I see your name. I'm going to have to adjust my thinking.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

springvalley said:


> Chuck , you need to smile buddy, you look a bit angry. Nice to see what you guys look like, always nice to have a face with a name. > Thanks Marc


No he doesn't have to smile! lol! There was just a study out that said women find men with a serious or brooding facial expression to be more attractive than if they were smiling! lol! So if he is going hottness.....


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Chuck said:


> You need to take the grandma part out of your username. Let's just say that pic is NOT what I imagined when I see your name. I'm going to have to adjust my thinking.


Ah, you're my new best friend!! I'm flattered, especially from such a hunk who's prolly young enuf to be one of my sons...


ps-my 'screen' name is actually from the trichogramma wasp-used those to rid our woods of inchworms, so I love 'em, hence, "trickygramma'.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> cant figure out how to get my to post but You guys look MARVELOUS!!!)


Try this:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=153144


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

remember you asked :runforhills:

Bad hair day










I did the eldests hair and she did mine










Kas as cindy whooo









My daughter beating me up 









and one slightly older of me


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok here is my son and I just sitting at the computer. I just took it with my computer camera on facebook.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nellie said:


> My 8yo daughter took this picture. I was taking care of my 18yo daughter's goats for a week.





Shygal said:


> Next years calendar picture alert!!!! Love it!





Chuck said:


> Yes! Angie! make a note!



Making a note, it is a great photo.

Angie


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Chuck said:


> You need to take the grandma part out of your username. Let's just say that pic is NOT what I imagined when I see your name. I'm going to have to adjust my thinking.


Aha, but that's where the tricky part comes in. 


Seriously, darlin'- try smilin' once in a while. You look so serious and brooding! :nono:


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

A picture of me from 2010. Visiting my sister in California.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> You have beautiful eyes!! When I was a kid I wanted blue eyes because all the country songs sang about blue eyed girls.....My cousin convinced me that they would turn blue when I was 9....never happened lol
> 
> Ginnie5 I love your hair


Thank you! Now if my NOSE didn't look like a bulbous little turnip...



tinknal said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like the actress who plays Lily on "How I Met Your Mother"?





LoneStrChic23 said:


> I thought that too!! Though my 1st thought was she resembles the actress who plays Anne Boelyn in the Showtime series "The Tudors"


LOL! I think I have one of those faces that everyone thinks looks like someone they know/have seen before. I've had countless people come up to me and ask if I'm "X" or start up a conversation with me like they've known me for years. 

Now if someone would just come up to me and say something like "I'm so glad I caught up with you! Here's that $100 I borrowed from you back in '82."


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Roadking said:


> 2010 Arbor Day...the irony...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Ironic indeed!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I just went thru our photos from the last couple of years, but I rarely ended up in them. Here is the best I found. This shows me as my glamorous self, scraping siding. Hope I am pasting these links right...

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/?action=view&current=IMG_0278.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/?action=view&current=IMG_0279.jpg


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay, gotta add some of my family...

My daughter and grandson on her first Mother's Day:










My grandson again (taken recently when I went to TX to visit). He's three and a half now:










My son and his soon-to-be wife (getting married June 21):


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Pyro Don I love your daughter's Cindy Lou Who hair, how cute.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost - I can't believe how your grandson has grown up! It seems like yesterday that he was just an itty bitty thing!!


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's me. It's two years old, but I have so many of Midori and none of me LOL. I am always the one with the camera so pictures of me are rare as hens teeth!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thought I'd add a few more 
This is from 2 years ago, it's one of my favorite pictures of the girls and I. That's Delaney on the left and Megan on the right.









This is a pic of me doing what I do best...singing









This is a pic of DH doing what he does best









I am so bummed that when Chuck was in Joplin I didn't get to meet him I totally meant to just drive there and meet up and life got in the way.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> You need to take the grandma part out of your username. Let's just say that pic is NOT what I imagined when I see your name. I'm going to have to adjust my thinking.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I was thinking the same thing....


Aw, tinker...

And those 'shrooms of yours are nice...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

PyroDon-was that pic taken after one of your fireworks exhibits? 

Your daughter is sure cute, try not to blow her up too...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

tinknal said:


> I was thinking the same thing....


Ahh...but no one thinks she should take the "tricky" out he he he


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> PyroDon-was that pic taken after one of your fireworks exhibits?
> 
> Your daughter is sure cute, try not to blow her up too...


just a windy day 
Thank you


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I just say.......
It's so neat putting faces to names.
It's equally neat seeing a face, that either looks EXACTLY as I imagined, and faces that are NOTHING like I imagined!!
This is a cool thread!!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

NickieL said:


> every time I see your name, i have to double check...my eyes automatically see "nudetime" rather then n due time...lol Nice family photo


I was just going to say the same thing. It's like that forwarded email that removes all the vowels yet remains readable.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

grandson shooting. He is over 6 ft now at 14 yrs old








The grand girls taken last year, They are soo much bigger and older now..


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Yes, you can eat them. Try to catch them young, they get woody otherwise. Even on a good one at least half will be woody anyway.


Just exactly how many little children have you eaten?


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, here we are last year before everything happened with dd. Hubbie doesn't like the pic because he's wearing his glasses but I like it okay. I don't like having my pic taken so I'm usually behind the camera. This was one we had done by a friend who was building her portfolio.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I just went thru our photos from the last couple of years, but I rarely ended up in them. Here is the best I found. This shows me as my glamorous self, scraping siding. Hope I am pasting these links right...


Scott, you should change your photoshop album to private. You can choose the link it says to use for forums. I could see all your pics by looking at your links. People can also steal your photos. By the way, I like the pics of your raised beds.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Well, here's one of me. Like a lot of others, it's a few years or so old. This was at the Hard Rock Cafe at Myrtle Beach.










-And this is one of my Wife and I. This was our first chopper ride in Myrtle two years ago. She's scared to death of heights, but she absolutely loved this!










L8R,
Matt


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-And this is one NOT in Myrtle Beach. I "dressed up" for Halloween at the store where I work.










L8R,
Matt


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> Okay, gotta add some of my family...
> 
> My daughter and grandson on her first Mother's Day:
> 
> ...


Rain Forest Cafe???


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's the latest! I haven't had a family picture done since my youngest (on the left) was 4! (soon to be 12!) from L Kelly 11, Jack, Me, and Erin then 15.



I love putting faces to names!!


Kris


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's one of my family from last November that we used for our Christmas cards last year. From left to right, ds1 J, then dh Mike, then ds2 Nic and me. Just for reference, I'm not short by most people's standards. I'm 5'9". Mike is about 6'2". J is about eye to eye with Mike now and Nic is about 6'4" or so. Nic just turned 13 a couple weeks ago and J will be 14 in 2 weeks. 










This thread is awesome...I love seeing everyone and we really do have a great looking bunch on HT!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

@AlpacaMom yikes on the height! I'm 5'9 and DS11 and DD9's dad is 6'3. DS11 is 5'4 1/2 right now and he hasn't even hit his growth spurt!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravenlost, your son...had to take a double look there. He looks just like one of my brothers who passed on.

Seriously, they could of been twins. Brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

whiskeylivewire: Nic was about 6'2" or 6'3" at age 11 and I so hope he doesn't go through a growth spurt again! I joke with him that we're going to need a house with cathedral ceilings pretty soon so he can stand up straight if he gets any taller. It is nice having him to reach high things for me, but geez...he sure has a way of making me feel real short! I've never been short before, but when I'm standing with the guys all around me, I feel like I'm standing in a forest!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> You're doing the one thing that I've wanted all of my life to do....play the accordian. I am so jealous! The happiness that accordian music makes shows in your face!
> 
> WIHH has strict orders to have accordian music played at my funeral someday.


And any requests from WIHH (other than no pictures of her in the shower) for her final celebration?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

DS11 wants to be "bigger" than me, he thinks he will then be able to "whoop" me. I just laugh at him, if I can put him on the ground with one hand now, I'll still get him! We're wrestling, folks, I wouldn't actually beat him lol


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Me with my very good friends at my wedding (I'm the 3rd guy from the left with a gold tie)











My wife (Jennifer) and me with our son, Walker, at our wedding. He was 2 then but now he's 4










Me a few weeks ago











My kids, Walker (4 years old) and Annalise (2 years old and born on my son's birthday!) and it was an Easter picture










Kids with their cousins at Easter. The ironic thing is a few weeks later, the kids have a new cousin that was just born and a niece is pregnant with her 2nd child. Her son is the oldest kid in the picture.










My 6 month old catahoula Frankie...he will be starting on wild hog training in a few weeks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Rain Forest Cafe???


Yup, the one at Grapevine Mills in Grapevine, TX.

WOW Nickie...what a coincidence! He usually has much longer hair and is often told he looks like Jack White or Johnny Depp. I don't see the resemblance though...he looks like his dad to me!

Here he is when his hair was really long with my nephew, daughter, and her husband:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, at least I found a picture of my hat .... or what's left of it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> Yup, the one at Grapevine Mills in Grapevine, TX.
> 
> WOW Nickie...what a coincidence! He usually has much longer hair and is often told he looks like Jack White or Johnny Depp. I don't see the resemblance though...he looks like his dad to me!
> 
> Here he is when his hair was really long with my nephew, daughter, and her husband:


naw, my brother never let his grow long but it was curly and dark like that. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My daughter wanted to perform "The First Thanksgiving" for our family. It was too funny!
She played the sweet pilgrim and named her brother "Chief Bad Smell", the Indian chief.











Here is my Princess with a couple of our fur babies last Halloween.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I have a beard, now.

I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In reading the posts and photos - I see that Ruby, Chuck, and others have been out in front of the public.

This is how I look when I am on the local TV news, on the front page of the local newspapers, or in front of hundreds of people at one time.. I am the tall Marine Lance Corporal on the right, that has no fear of public speaking. Our Unit Commander, likes to have his "Big Marine" out in front giving orders to the rest of the Veteran's Honor Guard. At 6'4" tall, I am usually the tallest/ largest person in a room. Plus where else can an E-3 give orders to a Navy Master Chief Petty Officer? That and I can carry and fire loaded weapons inside the city limits, for Military Funerals, Parades, or other Ceremonies.










Or how I look in front of thousands of people if I am doing it for fun, as at the "safety check" before the starting line for the world famous 'Kinetic Sculpture Race/ Kinetic Universe', which is held over the Memorial Day Weekend for over 30 years now.










I get to bark orders at the racers in a Marine Corps Voice, and make them do all kinds of goofy things like 'sobriety tests' and checking for required items. The racers are encouraged to bribe the judges/ officials during the race, as if I don't solicit/ extort them in my official capacity.. All while I am wearing and using up to 4 different radios at one time.

Or if I am with my youngest nephew who was here visiting from Michigan. 
We were down the hill, and out at one of the local beaches.










This is what I did for a living, before I was hurt in an industrial boating accident. 
That is a male 23 pound Chinook Salmon at a remote fish trapping/ rearing site. 
This was back in my long haired and listening to heavy metal rock music days.










That is part of my ham radio QSL card, that I send to people I talk to on the radio around the world.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

From last October - those geese behind me are snow geese from Siberia that had just arrived to over-winter here in the Fraser Valley.










.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Guess I'll show my face. This is me.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

That is Packak (Arctic fox kit) tucked under my sweater.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

cc said:


> That is Packak (Arctic fox kit) tucked under my sweater.


How did you end up with an Arctic fox kit?? Cute!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Here is our latest family photo taken at Easter. Not the best photos but here they are.









And one of the kids ages 7,6,4 and 2


----------



## Dee_NC (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone looks so great!! I know I don't post much, but if I can figure out how, I might post a couple of me.


----------



## Dee_NC (Mar 28, 2011)

[/IMG]









Ok, hope it works and the pics aren't too big.


----------



## Dee_NC (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I will have to let someone else hold the camera to actully get a recent pic..but the first pic first really reflects me and my sense of humor...LOL...but it's not me

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/*******-3_Full.jpg

Coming in 3rd place in my Womens Quad race...I love racing.










Me and my Hubby


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I will have to let someone else hold the camera to actully get a recent pic..but the first pic first really reflects me and my sense of humor...LOL
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/*******-3_Full.jpg


That's awsome! In that vein, here is our wedding photo. We had a Halloween wedding and got married in the goat pen. And no, I am not actually pregnant!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> That's awsome! In that vein, here is our wedding photo. We had a Halloween wedding and got married in the goat pen. And no, I am not actually pregnant!



I love it!!!!...Thanks for sharing...I love seeing pics like this


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Earning those flapjacks;


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> How did you end up with an Arctic fox kit?? Cute!


Would you like one? My best friend has a breeding pair and I get one every year to socialize. I am ready for Packy to get his forever home!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

cc said:


> Would you like one? My best friend has a breeding pair and I get one every year to socialize. I am ready for Packy to get his forever home!


If WF isn't interested I know someone who might be, how are they as pets?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

laughaha said:


> Me and Grinch from a couple years ago


what a great looking bunny (and owner too!)..
Is that a Flemish Giant bunny?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OK had David take this one last night after I got in from working the garden. Now don't laugh. I already know how ugly I am! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here is one of David earlier this year just before he cut his hair due to the summer's heat coming on. He had fallen asleep after working hard on the roof of our new processing center.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a photo from back in my modeling days... My serious look. But my wife says I need to smile more, too. LOL


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

DW found a picture that was taken of all 4 of us with the barn in the background. DD is 4 and DS is 1.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> OK had David take this one last night after I got in from working the garden. Now don't laugh. I already know how ugly I am!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I'm sorry but I laughed! I LOVE IT! now that is being real :sing: Thank you!
ETA...And you are NOT ugly...you are beautiful!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - this is me a couple of years ago, but I'm pretty much the same, maybe a little longer hair ---
This is my porch swing on a support arbor that is in my livingroom. Something I always wanted - took a long time to find one that was not an A frame or just plain.



A photo of me at the place I stood 39 years earlier when I got married (this taken 3/7/10)


And this is right after the "I Do" (and ladies I did make that dress)
I'm 18 in the below photo.




That's me.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> OK had David take this one last night after I got in from working the garden. Now don't laugh. I already know how ugly I am!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I don't think you're ugly at all, you look quite a bit like my Grandmother when she was a lot younger.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Angie.. that's in your LIVING ROOM??? Where do I sign up???? Love! And we have some handsome folks on this forum.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> OK had David take this one last night after I got in from working the garden. Now don't laugh. I already know how ugly I am!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Oh my goodies!!!! I used to have a kitty just like that one named Spicy. Sweetest cat ever, with blue eyes. Sadly she had a heart defect and passed at age 2. I'm coming over to steal your cat LOL!:goodjob:

And you are not ugly! It's really nice to put a friendly face to the name 
Gee, every has such nice pictures. I love this topic!


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

You are far from ugly! I love your hair color!!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone looks great!!
This is me - with my eye problems I'm always wearing sunglasses, and usually have a cap on too.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

cc said:


> Would you like one? My best friend has a breeding pair and I get one every year to socialize. I am ready for Packy to get his forever home!


Um, don't tempt me! Seriously, I don't think you can legally keep a fox in California. Plus, it would probably want to eat my chickens. Curious, do they get a full winter coat when in warmer climes? What kind of pets do they make? I heard of the tame foxes they're raising in Siberia, they say they are sort of like a cross between a dog and a cat.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's a shot of DH, it was a cold winter night and the power was out. Could you imagine adding a fox to that pileup?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

This has been a fun thread.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Wolf Flower said:


> Here's a shot of DH, it was a cold winter night and the power was out. Could you imagine adding a fox to that pileup?


Don't show this to Oggie, he'll have a heart attack!!:gaptooth:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Wolf Flower said:


> Here's a shot of DH, it was a cold winter night and the power was out. Could you imagine adding a fox to that pileup?


He must have a good soul.

Those cats really want it!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oggie said:


> He must have a good soul.
> 
> Those cats really want it!


He likes to think they're trying to soak up evil.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

SunsetSonata said:


> Guess I'll show my face. This is me.


 Ummm, wow. What a classical looking beauty...seriously. You look like you walked right out of a high class PBS production of Sense and Sensibilities or something. :thumb:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, I admit I'm rather camera shy so I don't have many up to date photos of me but my twin sister, naturelover, took this picture of me when we went to the island for the Victoria Day weekend in May.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Paumon said:


> Okay, I admit I'm rather camera shy so I don't have many up to date photos of me but my twin sister, naturelover, took this picture of me when we went to the island for the Victoria Day weekend in May.


Where's your hockey stick, eh?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> Where's your hockey stick, eh?


LOL. I was searching for arbutus driftwood on the beach to carve into a hockey stick.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't post nearly as often as I just drop in to read/look around...But I really enjoy this type of thread...I have always enjoyed seeing the faces that go along with the screen names...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Here's a photo from back in my modeling days... My serious look. But my wife says I need to smile more, too. LOL


Like that serious look,you wouldn't want to run for president would you?? Thats the kind of look we need to show Mexico and those middle east folks that want us dead.
Eastwood would call it that "Go Ahead And Make My Day Look",in other words it gets respect.eb


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Okay, I admit *I'm rather camera shy *so I don't have many up to date photos of me but my twin sister, naturelover, took this picture of me when we went to the island for the Victoria Day weekend in May.


I'm pleasantly surprised either of you posted pictures
I didn't expect it


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised either of you posted pictures
> I didn't expect it


Where is YOUR picture? :shrug:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Indeed! Where is Bear's picture?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Indeed! Where is Bear's picture?


The only one I have is about 10-12 years old.

I'm just an old hippy

The only change is somehow a lot of my hair has turned platinum blonde


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you still have those green sunglasses???? Groovy!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Do you still have those green sunglasses????


I probably do somewhere

I know I still have the coat


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The coat of many colors and patches! Was it technocolor...hahaha!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> Here's a shot of DH, it was a cold winter night and the power was out. Could you imagine adding a fox to that pileup?


LOL I love it!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The only one I have is about 10-12 years old.
> 
> I'm just an old hippy
> 
> The only change is somehow a lot of my hair has turned platinum blonde


Awesome!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

salmonslayer said:


> Ummm, wow. What a classical looking beauty...seriously. You look like you walked right out of a high class PBS production of Sense and Sensibilities or something. :thumb:


Lol... thanks... I certainly don't dress up like that too often. Actually, I was going to a celebration at a fancy restaurant. It was going to be a long drive back so I brought a change of clothes - I wanted to be comfortable! So afterwards I changed in the restroom to shorts, t-shirt and sandals and started sneaking out among the well-dressed patrons. 

On the way out I told the waitress "this is what I really look like." She laughed and said "me too!"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The only one I have is about 10-12 years old.
> 
> I'm just an old hippy
> 
> The only change is somehow a lot of my hair has turned platinum blonde



I love it!!!...Why do I hear Jimi Hendrix playing in the background?....What do you mean the acid is bad!!!...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> That's awsome! In that vein, here is our wedding photo. We had a Halloween wedding and got married in the goat pen. And no, I am not actually pregnant!


I am still laughing at this pic...it's awesome...hey ya'll wanna lawn mower race....LOL!!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - this is me a couple of years ago, but I'm pretty much the same, maybe a little longer hair ---
> This is my porch swing on a support arbor that is in my livingroom. Something I always wanted - took a long time to find one that was not an A frame or just plain.


Angie I LOVE that swing! Wonder where I could squeeze one in?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

love all the pictures! Angie...I am totally loving that swing! how cool is that?!!!!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, since y'all can be brave, I'll be brave too.

Don't laugh!!!! I don't have a lot of pictures as I'm the one usually taking them.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of these posts start with, "I'm always taking the pictures, there aren't pictures of me, I hate having my picture taken." Pretty typical of us introverts, and I think many introverts tend to head in the homesteading, remote, work from home direction. I'm really introverted and once I decided that was ok, life became much happier for me.

So anyway, here's another pic where you can actually see us. My dh and I on a snowshoe hike. He had to grab me around the shoulders, hold the camera out and say, "Come here, you're getting your picture taken!"
(if you're shy, you know how hard it is to hit that post button!).


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

just back from vacation..


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Me playing with the kid's new toy...








hubby with one of our laying hens.








True identities?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

anette said:


> just back from vacation..


Welcome Back...looks like you got yourself a tan  Hope to see you guys sometime this summer...


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't post often, but I'll play along. Here is one of me the other day.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The only one I have is about 10-12 years old.
> 
> I'm just an old hippy


Oh no way!!! Awesome!

Between you and Tinknal you have completely destroyed my mental images of both of you :bow:


So what happened between liberal hippy you then and conservative arctic blonde you now?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So what happened between liberal hippy you then and conservative arctic blonde you now?


Wisdom comes with age, but old habits die hard


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

buck_1one said:


> I don't post often, but I'll play along. Here is one of me the other day.


dh has a welding helmet just like that one and he left it in my truck one day. I was getting stranger than normal looks from people...seriously when you drive a raggedy old truck in an area that is LOTS of Lexus and Land Rovers people look at you funny. But this was more than normal. It was summer time and the windows were down. I looked back and my youngest was in his booster seat beside the window wearing that helmet waving at everyone!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

NickieL said:


> every time I see your name, i have to double check...my eyes automatically see "nudetime" rather then n due time...lol Nice family photo


OH NO, I never realized it was N Due Time...I've always read it as nudetime, LOL, I always thought she was just gutsy!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

robinthegeek said:


> Me and my cowlet!


That's a fantastic picture! Both of you are perfectly posed. :thumb:


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> yeah -what you said - not fair!!!! cheekbones!!! I wish I had cheekbones!!! very regal and Kate Hepburnesque!


Wow, Kate Hepburn! No one ever told me that before, thanks! If you think I am regal then looks are VERY deceiving, haha! And you don't NEED cheekbones, you already have that inner and outer beauty thing going! I doubt Cabin Fever would change a thing!


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

ginnie5 said:


> dh has a welding helmet just like that one and he left it in my truck one day. I was getting stranger than normal looks from people...seriously when you drive a raggedy old truck in an area that is LOTS of Lexus and Land Rovers people look at you funny. But this was more than normal. It was summer time and the windows were down. I looked back and my youngest was in his booster seat beside the window wearing that helmet waving at everyone!


Thanks for the laugh. I can just picture him...too funny.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Yup, we've got some hot mamma's here. I'm waiting for Mom of 4 to show us an UPDATED picture...


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Welcome Back...looks like you got yourself a tan  Hope to see you guys sometime this summer...


yepper, spent most of every day on the beach or in the ocean... come see us when you can


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> yeah -what you said - not fair!!!! cheekbones!!! I wish I had cheekbones!!! very regal and Kate Hepburnesque!


I was thinking June Carter Cash and Lorreta Lynn (and my late Aunt Grace).


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

SunsetSonata said:


> Wow, Kate Hepburn! No one ever told me that before, thanks! If you think I am regal then looks are VERY deceiving, haha! And you don't NEED cheekbones, you already have that inner and outer beauty thing going! I doubt Cabin Fever would change a thing!


that was my very first thought also...wow...Hepburn!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Well it took me a while to find the little stick thingy that my picture was on. I'm like many others on here...............not many pictures of myself. Here's a few of me and my family..............









Then..............16 year old bride...................









Now..................46 year old grandma









my beloved better half..........









After being married for 1 year. This December, we will be married 31 years!









Daughter #1









Daughter of #1.....................my first granddaughter









Daughter #2









Daughter of #2.......................second granddaughter









Daughter #3..........my 19 year old "baby." Living at home, going to college. 
Out milking the goats at the moment............

Wow! Sorry this is so long......................I have enjoyed looking at everyone. And yes, some do not look like they did in my head!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Please excuse the LARGE pictures. I went back and tried to make them small but something didn't work 
If someone knows how to go in and make those smaller, PLEASE DO. That's irritating me because they are
so big.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

They are wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Aha! I DO have a picture of me. I'm usually behind the camera- not because i'm introverted (far, FAR from it! lol) but because I used to be a professional photographer 










Oh yeah, i'm the one on the right in the picture


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Realy nice to see some of the faces so you can put a name with them now, but there is a whole lot more of ya that we havn`t seen yet. So get off that back porch and find that picture. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Aha! I DO have a picture of me. I'm usually behind the camera- not because i'm introverted (far, FAR from it! lol) but because I used to be a professional photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this picture!!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Georgia Girl- your hair is absolutely gorgeous (and the rest of you and yours, too!).


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Boldviolet. I do get compliments on it all the time (the color, which is natural) but not sure why!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you Boldviolet. I do get compliments on it all the time (the color, which is natural) but not sure why!


(Thread drift alert) 

My theory is that many women cut their hair very short once it gets gray/white. So many do it in fact, that we, as a culture are used to it and have forgotten the beauty of long gray/white hair. 

I love your hair too!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

BoldViolet said:


> Georgia Girl- your hair is absolutely gorgeous (and the rest of you and yours, too!).


Ditto this!
ps-my DD & hub live in Blairsville, has a furniture store & factory, we'll be there 7/4-7/8.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, I'll play along. 









Me & dh this past winter.









Me & my daughter this past winter.









Dh & his son at daughters wedding. Caleb will be 15 & is over 6'.









Jacob (17), Ashley (21) & Caleb (15) at her wedding.









Just Ashley & Jake. I love this picture.









This is a closer one of me & Joe taken about 3 years ago. Not much difference except that I now wear a headcovering most of the time.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Love this picture!!


Thanks


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

hmsteader71 said:


> Ok, I'll play along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girl- SMILE a lil' bit  You've got a great lookin' family. I love the one of Ashley and Jake too! He looks so proud and she looks so loving.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is one of me. It's about 2 years old.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

What a great idea! I love everyone's photos, such a good looking bunch of HT'ers 

My honey & the kids, back in CO:









My honey, last year on our anniversary, tomorrow is our 17th anniversary 









Our kiddos on pig moving day:









Kids again, I love them dearly!









I'm usually on this side of the camera:









But occasionally I'm on the other side (AND the pic comes out okay, LOL!)


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Hubby and I about a year and half ago. 


Me and my dulicmer


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Girl- SMILE a lil' bit  You've got a great lookin' family. I love the one of Ashley and Jake too! He looks so proud and she looks so loving.



I would love to but my teeth are ruined from years of antibiotics when I was younger and I dont like to show my teeth. When I can get rid of them and get nice pretty white ones I will post pictures of me smiling.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am enjoying this thread. So many wonderful pictures. Thank you all for being willing to share.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is the grumpy old man.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Here is the grumpy old man.


So, is your little avatar you in make up???


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> OH NO, I never realized it was N Due Time...I've always read it as nudetime, LOL, I always thought she was just gutsy!


ound:ound::ashamed::ashamed: 
Oh my goodness! You guys crack me up! i would never have thought anyone would read that as nudetime! Lol!! If only you knew me! I am sooo conservative and modest. My dh calls me a inhibited exibitionist! Gutsy..:umno:..oh my, too funny! this is the best laugh I have had in a long while, cannot wait to tell my dh!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ha, sorry nduetime, I always read it as "nudetime" too. have fun with that


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess we can tell where all YOUR minds are!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> ha, sorry nduetime, I always read it as "nudetime" too. have fun with that


 So how about a pic Wyldthang....I need my WT fix!!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

hmsteader71 said:


> I would love to but my teeth are ruined from years of antibiotics when I was younger and I dont like to show my teeth. When I can get rid of them and get nice pretty white ones I will post pictures of me smiling.


Aw, pshaw-mine are YELLER (not to be confused with yellow, lol) and won't ever be white. Not that I smoke or drink anything that would discolor them- that's just the color my teeth were meant to be. I didn't use to open mouth smile if I got a warning someone is taking a pic- but sometimes, like the pic I posted, someone 'catches' me. 

And I decided 'ya know what? That's ok.' I'd rather have the kids going through our photo albums seeing mom smiling in pictures than wondering why I never smiled and looked so sad all the time. Since there are so few pics of me anyway... lol. I felt SO guilty a few years ago when I realized the last family pic taken was years before the youngest was born. I think she was turning eight or nine by then? Oops.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

stanb999 said:


> Here is one of me. It's about 2 years old.


Lol- looking at your STANce (haha) in the picture and the enormous plant next to you reminds me of that Old Spice commercial guy:

Look at me.
Now look at your squash. 
Now look at me. 
Now look at your squash. 
Don't you wish YOUR garden grew like this?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yessir slayer!

My feet where Ted's hands were. 









you've seen this before









me kissing my beloved sister









bad hair day









my other lover


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Lol- looking at your STANce (haha) in the picture and the enormous plant next to you reminds me of that Old Spice commercial guy:
> 
> Look at me.
> Now look at your squash.
> ...


Thanks... That's too funny. :rotfl:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> Thanks... That's too funny. :rotfl:


But I read the caption as "me, 2 yrs OLD"! At 1st thought it was mocking the pics of folks saying: "this is so&so at 5 yrs old..." etc. :teehee:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang - I always thought your avatar showed you wearing boxing gloves!! I think I need to get my eyes checked!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

yep on the boxing gloves 
AND
on the nudetime 
;.)


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Lol- looking at your STANce (haha) in the picture and the enormous plant next to you reminds me of that Old Spice commercial guy:
> 
> Look at me.
> Now look at your squash.
> ...


I just about lost it when I read this. That is funny! ound:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cindy in NY said:


> wyld thang - I always thought your avatar showed you wearing boxing gloves!! I think I need to get my eyes checked!


Me to. LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

boxing gloves, that's funny!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here are a few pictures of David working and a couple of his favorite "pets" .. did I say "pets"?

These are "our" goats he's skinning!









This is the **** that he shot in the chicken house. Highly doubt it will be killing anymore of our chickens.









Oh yes, these are a pair of "Tokay" Geckos that he has tamed. The largest is a male (We've heard him talk.) nearing 18" long & has a scar near one eye! Guess what its name is. The other David calls "Tailess" because, when he got it, she (oh definately female) had no tail.









David always moves this snake when it is in an area where "I" am going to work! It happened to be enjoying my milking area today.









Lastly, here is a collage of my "hamming it up in front of a camera" ... at 70 yrs of age no less ... HaHaHaHaHa .. Please notice I'm wearing make-up, albeit that make up is waaaay not what I'ld choose today and is over 25 yrs old. ROFL ... Also please notice the ... ummm ((clears throat)) "highlights" my years have given my hair. Now you can all laugh at this! I certainly had fun with it!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

awesome mot, you were def having a great hair day!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Them are some nice fat goats!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

are you sure that's a **** and not a kitty cat? lol


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Wyld thang. I have always enjoyed my hair.

Tinknal, we pen up the ones we are going to slaughter and get them to "start" gaining weight before we slaughter them. "One" front leg will make a good sized roast for the two of us. 

ROFL yes, Nickiel, that is definately "not" that beautiful white kitty cat David had curled up on his lap while he was sleeping the other day. Oh and it was quite tasty when I added it to my stew pot! Muhahahaha


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Cindy in NY said:


> wyld thang - I always thought your avatar showed you wearing boxing gloves!! I think I need to get my eyes checked!


 I think her forum name is pretty apt, you should see the pic of her with the knife in her mouth. 

By the way WT, I saw Ted Nugent in concert at the Hampton Colliseum back in his prime (around 1978 or 1979) and he put on an awesome show.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> So, is your little avatar you in make up???


Real men don't wear makeup! It is a Zombie Photo Editor that I found online.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Real men don't wear makeup! It is a Zombie Photo Editor that I found online.


Sorry, it's hard for me to keep up with what real men do or don't these days...


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> Sorry, it's hard for me to keep up with what real men do or don't these days...


same thing they always did work their butts off , love their wife and kids and not give a darn what other men think of them .
I think ya qualify well sir


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NickieL said:


> are you sure that's a **** and not a kitty cat? lol


Looks like a big rabbit to me!!! Wonder if raccoon tastes like chicken....hmmmmm.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here I am modeling a fashionable yellow yard duty vest. One of the joys of teaching at my school is having to do yard duty and dress like a bright lemon.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Well it took me a while to find the little stick thingy that my picture was on. I'm like many others on here...............not many pictures of myself. Here's a few of me and my family..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair in your recent picture is beautiful. I love the tone and the softness.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucinda Williams has a song _You've Got A Reason To Cry_. Maybe Chuck has a reason not to smile.

I am considering putting a pic on here, but I am afraid I might be liable for Mental Anguish law suites if I do, not to mention all the PTSD I might cause.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Citybound and Seedspreader...............................thank you for the compliments on my hair. There has been many times I thought about coloring it but I knew I would be one of the lazy ones and not go back regular to keep it colored! I would look worse off than I do now  What's crazy is.........................it still has some dark underneath all the gray. I sometimes wear it in a bun so folks can see the underside


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> ha, sorry nduetime, I always read it as "nudetime" too.


Me too :happy2:


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, we really have to start a new thread with poll to see how many people read Nduetime as Nudetime, LOL

Count me in among the others who read it as, or just plain thought of "Nudetime"!

Sorry Nduetime, I think you're going to be thought of as Nudetime from here on out, LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Citybound and Seedspreader...............................thank you for the compliments on my hair. There has been many times I thought about coloring it but I knew I would be one of the lazy ones and not go back regular to keep it colored! I would look worse off than I do now  What's crazy is.........................it still has some dark underneath all the gray. I sometimes wear it in a bun so folks can see the underside


No, keep it the way it is. I wish more women left there hair natural. One day i saw a woman with long silver hair all the way down her back to her butt, it looked amazing.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL "nudetime"? Well, that never even crossed my mind; so don't let that vision get to you nudy....umm I mean ndue.

Georgia Girl what a beautiful family you have; and you have certainly aged beautifully too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Motdaugrnds,
thank you also. Everytime I look in the mirror, I see my mother (who, by the way, died when I was 31. Somehow (when I look in the mirror), it's comforting. I see her looking back


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll play
Here's one of my favorite family photos. It was 2 years ago today we brought DS home from the hospital.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

SunsetSonata said:


> Ok, we really have to start a new thread with poll to see how many people read Nduetime as Nudetime, LOL


I always see "nudetime", even though I know it's "n due time". But I don't think you can change your username, can you?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Otter said:


> I'll play
> Here's one of my favorite family photos. It was 2 years ago today we brought DS home from the hospital.


So much love in that photo, it's beautiful!

Happy birthday to your DS


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Hubby & I on the day of our daughter's wedding, last Oct. they got married right here on the farm...at sundown 
((I love the old grandma mulberry , that sits on the edge of our woods.. whenever one of the goats or dogs pass, we hang their collar in her branches))) 








Our little girl on her wedding day (still can't believe my *baby* is 25!!!)









susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay, I want to share some more (I'm actually stalling...need to be doing laundry)!

Hubby with his horses:










My daughter and I:










Here I am with my son, son-in-law and grandson walking to the horse barn:










My three-year-old grandson helping Pop Pop feed the horses:










Hubby behind our soon-to-be daughter-in-law with my daughter:










SIGH...now I have to get busy.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I need to try and resize these. They came out way too big.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I always thought it was Nudetime...until this thread. Hehehehehehahahahaah


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I always read it as Nudetime too. 

Nice pics, all of you.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, I'll play


Current facebook photo









Alaska Labor Day


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice spread Ravenlost....you dont look old enough to have a daughter marrying.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

salmonslayer said:


> Nice spread Ravenlost....you dont look old enough to have a daughter marrying.


Thank you...twice! My daughter has been married seven years and have a three year old son. My son is getting married next Tuesday. He'll be 30 in October. I'll be 52 in July!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Ravenlost said:


> Thank you...twice! My daughter has been married seven years and have a three year old son. My son is getting married next Tuesday. He'll be 30 in October. I'll be 52 in July!


 Congratulations! We are about the same age but I look like I could be your father and your husband looks pretty young too. We have a grandson in HS and a 7 year old granddaughter....and we sure do like being grandparents.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Me and DW on our trip to Alaska to visit son and family. (I'm the one in the middle, don't know who the dude is in the sweater.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ravenlost that little 3 yr old is so cute; and what a hard worker.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks motdaugrnds! He's my sweetie and is Pop Pop's best helper! 

You're right salmonslayer...being a grandparent is the best thing ever!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Y'all are nuts. I always knew it was that in due time it would be nude time


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mama2littleman said:


> OK, I'll play
> 
> 
> Current facebook photo
> ...


Pretty brave crawling over them slippery rocks in yer girlie boots......


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't post much but I read alot and have followed some of the folks on here for awhile. It is nice to see what you all look like..some nice looking families


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

chris30523 said:


> It is nice to see what you all look like..Pretty normal looking


:hrm: I'm not sure how I feel about that

Kind of reminds me of that old joke "I have a costume, I'm dressed like a serial killer..."


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL otter. Does sound kind of stalkerish. Sorry! One reason I don't post much.








From left front;Myself and my son, right front; my daughter inlaw,my otherson and his fiance


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Otter said:


> :hrm: I'm not sure how I feel about that
> 
> Kind of reminds me of that old joke "I have a costume, I'm dressed like a serial killer..."


 Ha, when I saw your picture I was just thinking how young you guys were and how I wished I had started the homesteading lifestyle when my kids were young like yours.


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

Pushing Oars on Lake Creek, a tributary of the Yetna River in Alaska









Dry stone masonry in Denali National Park with The Mountain in the background


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Tinknal...nice Thrivent shirt ha! I think only another Lutheran could spot that


Not Luthern but I spotted it~
I grew up and the folks still live very near the Thivent home office----formerly known as AAL.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

wyld thang said:


> ha, sorry nduetime, I always read it as "nudetime" too. have fun with that


me, too


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Me with some of our 14 grandchildren










Hubby and I ---- 2009


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

My most recent photos...

DH likes this one









And this one from 13 days ago when baby #4 was born


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

THE MRS!
Congrats on your beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What a beautiful baby. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

This is a kind of bad pic. I was trying to use my new camera and had trouble with the lighting. I don't normally look like I'm mad all the time! LOL


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/heartofiowasoapworks/1s64ze[/IMG]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The. Mrs- what a beautiful picture! Congratulations on the new baby!

Tallpines- what sweet grandchildren! They look so content sitting with you!


----------

